# Trusting in the Lord Jesus



## Minh (Feb 8, 2020)

Greeting PB!

My question for today is: What are the moments that strengthened your confidence in God? What encourage you to totally depend upon Him even though outwardly you don't see any hope in yourself, your friends or the world to lead you to your expectation? How is your faith strengthened and renewed day by day (2 Corinthians 4:16) ?

P.S. If the Lord willing, can you share the moment you find discouraging, hopeless that led you be more confident and thankful in the Lord?


----------

